# St824 924082, good deal?



## PSilvia415 (Jun 11, 2019)

I am in the market for a used Ariens this summer. Guy is selling a Ariens ST824 24". Said no real issues, has been serviced he just updated to larger and newer one. From picture it looks pretty clean. Is asking $250. This is in Southeast PA. Or should I wait for a better deal to come up, have all summer...


Model: 924082
Serial: 031259

Thanks!


----------



## PSilvia415 (Jun 11, 2019)

Some pics..








[/url]01010_6HLuhUOabwa_600x450 by Wayne Duncan, on Flickr[/IMG]

00303_e3iaIhbvD8N_600x450 by Wayne Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Good price great blower. My personal BOC ( blower of choice). With maintenance it will last a lifetime...and not go obsolete......


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree..
good machine and good price. In the Philly area in November, there will be a lot worse available for $350.
If everything works and appears in solid condition, I would grab it now.
Its a mid 1990's machine, about 25 years old. (I have a 50 year old Ariens that is still my main working machine)


Scot


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Fair price, any cheaper it would be cheap, more money it would still be fair. $250 is on the lower side of fair, $150 would even be better this time of year.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

This is always a good refresher:


----------



## PSilvia415 (Jun 11, 2019)

Appreciate the responses. We agreed on $225 so I will go check it out, I'm new to the snowblowing world so anything I should look for when I go?


Thanks again.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

cranman said:


> Good price great blower. My personal BOC ( blower of choice). With maintenance it will last a lifetime...and not go obsolete......


Cranman any things he should look for on that model that he should check.....Common issues if any????


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

ha ha we posted at the same time.

Welcome PSilvia!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

PSilvia415 said:


> Appreciate the responses. We agreed on $225 so I will go check it out, I'm new to the snowblowing world so anything I should look for when I go?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


really depends.....I don't care how good it looks. check out that video 10 TIMES by donyboy73 before checking it out and give it a thorough inspection and testing. ASK questions. last time serviced ? issues that were repaired? talk to owner to get a sense on whether they are honest or not. walk away and wait for a good deal if your gut tells you too. any red flags? WALK. 

or else you'll back here asking questions about fixing it and crying about how you got screwed.

$225 may be a HORRIBLE deal if you have to spend money on parts and labor to make it ready for next winter.

live and learn.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> This is always a good refresher:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFOVWb_QP5k


is this a sticky? if not should be.


----------



## PSilvia415 (Jun 11, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> is this a sticky? if not should be.


Great vid, I'm going tomorrow to see it so I will watch this a couple times. 

Trying to figure out the how far this snowblower throws distance wise, can anyone chime in?


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

I have been watching the listing for this machine on Craigslist for many months. I'm surprised it didn't sell last winter. I looked at all the pictures very closely and it looks to be in excellent condition. I would have bought it myself except it's 200 miles from me and I don't have any space to store it. I've kind of wanted to have this model Ariens for awhile but I already have three snow blowers on the back porch ('86 Toro 524 with a Predator 212 and impeller mod, '97 Toro 724, and '97 Toro Power Throw 824XL) so I really don't need another snow blower. It should be an good machine for you.


----------



## PSilvia415 (Jun 11, 2019)

toromike said:


> I have been watching the listing for this machine on Craigslist for many months. I'm surprised it didn't sell last winter. I looked at all the pictures very closely and it looks to be in excellent condition. I would have bought it myself except it's 200 miles from me and I don't have any space to store it. I've kind of wanted to have this model Ariens for awhile but I already have three snow blowers on the back porch ('86 Toro 524 with a Predator 212 and impeller mod, '97 Toro 724, and '97 Toro Power Throw 824XL) so I really don't need another snow blower. It should be an good machine for you.


Hmm so this one has been for sale before, interesting it didn't sell then. He said it had no real issues just has some age and that he bought a new Ariens at an auction. Guess I will see when I go. I'm mostly worried about being able to pick up any engine issues from just listening to it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Those model Ariens are easy to fix if any issues are there.....axle bearings get worn but can replace easily for $50....rubber disc is a ten minute job and can do for $15..that machine looks to be well cared for. The only thing that would steer me away is if the bottom of the bucket was worn down so a new scraper couldn't be bolted on. I second watching DonnyBoys video.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

That machine will throw reasonably well unless heavy slush, but an impeller kit will fix that....only two paddles are necessary to modify. A Predator engine will bolt on with little effort if the Tecumseh is troublesome. I modified that model with a 12 hp OHV Tecumseh ...four blade impeller kit...tallest chute and drove the auger with a 3.5 inch pulley instead of the 2.75 pulley. Will easily throw more then 50 feet...stock will throw 20 feet depending on snow


----------



## PSilvia415 (Jun 11, 2019)

Ended up buying it tonight. Was really clean and passed all those tests from the vid you guys provided. It might need a carb cleaning but outside that seems solid all around (and heavy). Is the best way to store this till winter to run it dry or keep gas with stabilizer in it. I'll have to check out more of donys vids.

Also would like to add an impeller kit to this before first snow.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

hows the impeller bearing on it? in my experience that and axle bearings are the 2 most common issues you will have with the 924 series


----------



## PSilvia415 (Jun 11, 2019)

arienskids said:


> hows the impeller bearing on it? in my experience that and axle bearings are the 2 most common issues you will have with the 924 series


Assuming your talking about movement for the impeller itself, seems like none. Same for axle bearings. Also found the hookup for headlights, looks like I'll be adding led headlights to this thing!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

You will hear many methods for storing......My best bet is drain gas...run engine until it runs dry(remaining gas still in fuel line and carb. are gone). Drain Oil. Take out spark plug and spray fogging oil in cylinder......Look in plug hole to see if cylinder is at TDC(Top dead center). If not pull on starter rope and watch in plug hole until cylinder is at top stroke.

Doesn't hurt to spray fog oil in cylinder and turn over engine a couple of times(no plug) and then go to TDC. Replace plug.

You can drain the oil or not but if you do make sure you tape a note in a ziploc on top of motor reminding you NO OIL during off season then when you take cover off in the end of fall/Winter you are reminded. Sounds silly but an ounce of prevention means a lot. Then winter tuneup in fall. Oil change.....Wheel hubs greased or oiled.......Augers checked....remove shear pins and see if they spin freely on their shafts.....Grease any moving parts with low temp grease!!!! Check belts.....replace if necessary. Or what your manual says about what fluids.....oil....grease....Etc.!!!!

Did you get a manual????

Drop us some numbers off your new Awesome Ariens ST824. Model and serial number. Also your engine numbers....if Tecumseh usually under the starter Plug remove two screws and it should be under plug on top of Engine Shroud. Ex:HM80-155629.


----------



## PSilvia415 (Jun 11, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> You will hear many methods for storing......My best bet is drain gas...run engine until it runs dry(remaining gas still in fuel line and carb. are gone). Drain Oil. Take out spark plug and spray fogging oil in cylinder......Look in plug hole to see if cylinder is at TDC(Top dead center). If not pull on starter rope and watch in plug hole until cylinder is at top stroke.
> 
> Doesn't hurt to spray fog oil in cylinder and turn over engine a couple of times(no plug) and then go to TDC. Replace plug.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, I followed these today but couldn't figure out how to get the motor TDC. Seems no matter how slow I pulled, it wouldn't remain at the top. Not sure how much this matters.

While draining I dig break a rusty clamp holding the gas line to the tank, will need to find a replacement, plus the hose itself had a tiny crack so that as well. 

HMSK80 1555265 looks to be the engine code. No manual but I did print some looking up the model and serial on Ariens site.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

getting it to top dead center is not a huge deal as long as you make sure to put a bit of oil in the cylinder and spin it over a couple times to lube and coat the cylinder. you mainly just want the piston at top dead center so you are less likely to have a valve stick open and water get in. with spark plug out it should be super easy to do and see. 

as far as whether it is a good deal or not it is hard to say. i probably wouldn't buy something with a old style flat head after running machines with OHV. there is really nothing wrong with them and they usually do just fine as long as you keep the oil topped up but if you use a machine with a OHV enough you really do notice how much better on fuel they are.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

PSilvia415 said:


> Thanks for the tips, I followed these today but couldn't figure out how to get the motor TDC. Seems no matter how slow I pulled, it wouldn't remain at the top. Not sure how much this matters.
> 
> While draining I dig break a rusty clamp holding the gas line to the tank, will need to find a replacement, plus the hose itself had a tiny crack so that as well.
> 
> HMSK80 1555265 looks to be the engine code. No manual but I did print some looking up the model and serial on Ariens site.



http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/tecumsehpartslist/HMSK80-155526S.pdf

That last 5 is an S I believe on your HMSK80. So 526S.

When you pull the starter rope you should see the top piston go down or up not stay still????

The rope will tighten as you get to top usually.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------

